# Baby blues......



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

10 little pinkies arrived this morning now just waiting for my other blue doe to pop


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

Congrats!! Picturesss!! :lol: 
I love blues, think they're gorrrg


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

will annoy them with the camera later when (hopefully) the other blue doe has given up her babies :lol:


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

Naomi when I come to pick up the two boys that we/I ordered can we also get a trio of unrelated (to the male) blue does?


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

have sent you an e-mail 

here are the gorgeous baby blues still in the nest


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

omgomgomg. awwww!   
They're gorrrgeous


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

Naomi, what a lovely litter of blues, congrats


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow they are gorgeous! I just had a litter of 10 from my Blue Texel/Rex Buck, but the mother is a Broken Black Tan so I am not sure what the babies will be yet because they are only 2 1/2 days atm


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

congrats


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Congrats! That picture of all of 'em makes me want to breed blues now! :lol:


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Fantastic!

One colour i've yet to obtain, and one i really want!!!  they're gorgeous!


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

thank you yes they are gorgeous :gwavebw


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I will have 1 buck spare from the second litter if anyone's interested, I have 3 does and 2 bucks instead of 4 does and 1 buck oh well you can't get it right all the time lol :roll:


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

As part of my reducing numbers scheme I have a few spare baby blue does and a couple of black does carrying blue if anyone is interested let me know.

Ian


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

ian said:


> As part of my reducing numbers scheme I have a few spare baby blue does and a couple of black does carrying blue if anyone is interested let me know.
> 
> Ian


fabulous see there are un-related trios right away


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

*Covers ears and sings lalala"


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

there's just so long you can fight it Julie :lol:


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

I would LOVE to have another blue, but I only have 1 buck that is texel atm. He just sired a litter, but the mother and 9 babies died.... D: So I am nursing the last one that is a blue buck that is about 1 week old. I have been trying to find a seragant to nurse him, but I don't have any preggo mice. But tomorrow I am going to hit some pet stores to see if they have any preggo mice to nurse him till he is old enough to eat on his own.

But anyway, if you can figure out a way to send some blues over here for cheap, I will take them! ha


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

they're getting bigger......


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

The big ones are a lovely dark colour, ive got a litter at the moment which is only 2 bucks one is quite light and the other is very dark, ive not had that much distinction within a litter before.


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow they are beautiful. I actually got a blue hopper about a month back that was supposed to be snake food looked just like your bigger ones.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

to be honest with you Ian I had really anticipated a greater colour variance between the pups but they're all almost identicle nothing could tell them apart


----------

